# Sanyo TV



## sbooth71 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,
I have a Sanyo DP32649 LCD TV. It has been hooked up to a Magnavox DVD recorder. I have never had any problems. 

I hooked it up to a Toshiba RS-TX20 Tivo DVD recorder. Now periodically if I am watching live programming thru the Tivo or if I am watching a recording on the DVR, the sound goes out. At this time I cannot change the Input either. If I turn the tv off and back on, it works fine for a while. Then it will do it again. I have double checked the cables. Everything is plugged in tightly. Also, I changed it from input 2 to input 3. Same thing still happens. 

Any ideas as to what could be wrong?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi sbooth71 


Does the sound run through a subwoofer ?


----------



## sbooth71 (Jul 12, 2012)

No, it does not. No sound bar or anything like that.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the Toshiba on a different TV. Or test a different device on those inputs of the TV.

That will determine if you have a Toshiba recorder or TV issue.


----------

